# Do Epoxy & Shellac Mix?



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

I am working on my first project where the table top will have a void. I plan to fill it with an epoxy-type product but I want a shellac finish. Will shellac adhere to epoxy?


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Shellac will bond to any clean cured surface, and any finish can be put over shellac.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Julian is right shellac is what you use when you want to layer dissimilar finishes together . No problem with the
epoxy


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your response


----------

